# MS Word kann keine eckigen Klammern setzen



## chrysler (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe MS Word 2007 in der Englischen/Amerikanischen Version.
Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass ich keine eckigen Klammern ( [ , ] ) und kein Tildezeichen ( ~ ) machen kann.
Mein Zeichencode ist immer DE.
Ich habe bei der Deutschen Version von MS Office alle Zeichen wie gewohnt nutzen können.

Weiß jemand, wie ich die Zeichen in der Englischen Version von MS Word benutzen kann?


----------



## eryakaas (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich vermute, dass du die englische Tastaturbelegung hast, also z.B. y und z vertauscht? Dann hilft dir vielleicht diese Abbildung weiter: QWERTY-Tastaturbelegung

Ach übrigens: hat deine Frage irgendwas mit Wikipedia zu tun?


----------



## chrysler (30. Dezember 2007)

Y und Z sind nicht vertauscht, keine englische Tastaturbelegung.


----------



## michaelwengert (2. Januar 2008)

In anderen Anwendungen (Notepad etc) gehen die Zeichen?
Oder auch da nicht?


----------

